# How do I mount XP in FSTAB

## rog156

I am trying to mount my Xp drive so I can use the music on it. I know that it is /dev/hdb1 I also want the user to be able to access it  any ideas Here is my fstab

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $
> 
> #
> ...

 

Please Help

----------

## mbjr

Hi there,

I did it thisway:

/dev/hdg1               /mnt/winXP              ntfs    auto,nodev,noatime,uid=65534,gid=100         0 0

uid=65534 is nobody, gid=100 is users.

HTH,

----------

## Gentree

obviously hdg1 was a typo.

You may wish to add ro (readonly) to the mount options .

you could try man mount for more info  :Wink: 

adding user will let a user mount it in his own name , users will let another user umount it afterwards.

This is probably much the same as gid and uid, I dont use that.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Cosmin

 *rog156 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   /dev/hdb1              /mnt/winxp       ntfs            noatime,rw,unmask= 000,users 0 0
> 
>  
> ...

 

Should be

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hdb1              /mnt/winxp       ntfs            umask= 022 0 0
> 
> 

 

----------

## Gentree

```
/dev/hda1           /win_C        ntfs        noauto,noatime,ro,user,umask=000 0 0

/dev/hda2           /win_D        vfat        noauto,noatime,user 0 0

```

I use that for win2k system with one ntfs and one fat32 . It works for root and user.

 :Cool: 

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> obviously hdg1 was a typo. 

 

 :Confused: 

Am I completly missing something? I have my windows drive on hdg.

----------

## mbjr

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> obviously hdg1 was a typo.
> 
> You may wish to add ro (readonly) to the mount options .
> 
> you could try man mount for more info 
> ...

 

1) Nope, hdg1 was not a typo  :Smile:  I've an extra ata card  :Smile: 

2) Since NTFS is readonly by default, I'm not sure about that you really do NEED that  :Smile: 

3) thanks for the suggestion  :Smile: 

4) well, that's exactly what I did, as you can read it above: "I did it thisway:"

----------

## rog156

I will try them all thanks guys!

I will let you know what happens

----------

## Jim6

There's a program called Captive which can use the Windows NTFS drivers to allow you read/write access on NTFS partitions; check out the Gentoo wiki for install instructions.

----------

## mbjr

Also please note that Captive can seriously damage your Windows filesystem, so please do try and test before accessing real hard and valuable information  :Smile: 

Cheers,

----------

## drescherjm

Thanks for the info. I thought it was safe if it worked. I had a real hard time getting it to delete some files off my XP disk. It seems that deleting certain files in a caused captive to restart undoing the any changes made. This did not seem to be destructive though...

----------

